# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  June come!

## DYT

Hello, after 10 years away, my wife Becky and I are returning to Negril for two weeks and to renew our vows. we spent our honeymoon there at NBCC, loved the walk to town and Selinas. I understand its gone? I know alot changes in 10 years, but I hope the flavor of Negril is still laid back!
 We will be looking for a room, even be a yardie now that we know what we are doing! I will pay in advance now with no return policy for SUBSTANTIAL discount if you know what I mean. Also, I would like to fed-ex a full color show laser in advance of my visit and need someone to recieve it for us prior to my arrival. 
 Thank you !!
 DYT and Becky

----------


## walter

Hello DYT and Becky :
   Renewing your vows is Negril is no doubt an excellent idea! Negril is changing, like everything else, but we all think it is a change for better. So, be aware, you may become, like thousands of us, a "regular". Coming again and again, not to Jamaica, but to our Negril.
   Seven years ago, my wife Lidia and I spent one week in January at Riu [it was called Tropical Bay,then] and it was perfect. Just to make sure, we went again 2 months later, and it was perfect again. In the Summer we looked at some houses and we purchased the place in February, 2008.
   It is one acre property on top of a coral hill, with stunning view of the famous 7 Mile Beach. Walking distance [about 300 m] to 2 large grocery stores, about 800 m to the beach and about 500 m in the opposite direction to 6 km stretch of hotels and restaurants on a cliffs.
 There are 2 one bedroom apartments at the main floor of our house, each renovated and equipped to the highest standards. Queen size bed in a bedroom and 2 reclining love seats in a living room. Naturally [although it is not always the case] AC, hot water, WiFi, etc. In fact, some of your closest guests, or family members may stay just the next door from you.
   We ask for $ 300.00 per week, $ 520.00 for 2 weeks, $ 670.00 for 3 weeks and $ 740.00 for a month.
   It would be a pleasure to have you as a guests in June, we indeed believe you will start coming regularly and humbly hope it will be always at our place. Please take a look at the pictures and the satellite map.
   Regards
P.S. No problem with shipping your laser, I can offer some contacts that will help.

----------


## DYT

Walter thank you so much for the offer!! Im running this across the wife tonight!!!!

----------

